# crapzu puppy pics



## yankee_minis (Dec 12, 2009)

LOL Sorry about Crapzu! These are Shi-tzu puppies. The forum cleaner removes swear words. LOL


----------



## Vertical Limit (Dec 12, 2009)

yankee_minis said:


> LOL Sorry about Crapzu! These are Shi-tzu puppies. The forum cleaner removes swear words. LOL


OMG! That is too funny.....CRAPZU!





Congratualtions....cute babies!


----------



## Miniv (Dec 12, 2009)

The first words out of my mouth were.......OMG!



They are ADORABLE.


----------



## Jill (Dec 13, 2009)

yankee_minis said:


> LOL Sorry about Crapzu! These are Shi-tzu puppies. The forum cleaner removes swear words. LOL


They are *adorable*, but they do not look anything like the shih-tzu puppies H and I have raised or even seen. Their faces (nose / snout and eyes), tails (way too short and not curled) and hair coat (shorter, coarser and not "fluffy" like it should be) are totally different than in purebred shih-tzu puppies. Are they purebred? _(I don't see how they could be and look so different than "regular" shih-tzu puppies.)_

Not to sound harsh because they are precious, but just make sure buyers know what they're buying -- assuming you aren't keeping them for yourself. I know it can be disappointing to buy something and have it grow up to be something very different than what you expected or needed. Shih-tzu's are non-shedding dogs and if those puppies grow up to shed, that could also cause problems for new owners. Not to mention, there is a "breed personality" and some people get shih-tzu's as much for that reason or more as for wanting them to look like shih-tzu's and not shed hair when they grow up.

PS it's spelled shih-tzu (the spell checker WILL let it fly when spelled correctly)

_For reference, one of mine, Watson, as a puppy -- see how different:_


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Dec 13, 2009)

They're so cute!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh Tracy...too cute...you need a trip to NY don't you? haha


----------



## miniwhinny (Dec 13, 2009)

Yankee minis - Your puppies are totally huggable


----------



## Relic (Dec 13, 2009)

l read this late last night and then looked down under my chair at Mona and asked her if she was sure she was a Shih Tzu she is all black with a tiny patch of white but has the Shihy look and is papered. Your baby are beautiful but l also wondered about the face.

PS

l know there usually not black and she's also bigger now at almost 3 then l would have expected she weighs in at 14 lbs now. But no matter l wouldn't trade her she's a good girl and the barn manager..


----------



## Jill (Dec 13, 2009)

miniwhinny said:


> OMG....HOW rude !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said, they are adorable. However, how would you feel if you got what you thought was a purebred puppy and it turned out to not be? We have no problems bashing puppy mills and backyard breeders (which I do not think the OP is, but she does have some gorgeous puppies who are not shih-tzu puppies).

PS Shih-tzu's can absolutely be black and Mona is very cute.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry, I'm totally with Jill on this. I am a dog groomer and have been into many breeds of dogs my whole life. I think I've groomed a million Shih-Tzu puppies. I've bred, trained and shown dogs. Someone else on this message board has posted what I guess is supposed to be a purebred Bernese Mountian dog puppy, but looks much more like an aussie. There are just too many dishonest people out there trying to make a buck today. People just need to know what they have bought. If they are told it's a purebred, the puppy has to look like a purebred! Not totally different.


----------



## yankee_minis (Dec 13, 2009)

Jill, I can't believe you went there. You too luv2ridesaddleseat. For crying out loud!

It would never occur to me to mislead a buyer.

In my experience, the people who accuse such things are those that would do so.

No they are not pure bred. I never siad they were. They will eventually turn out to look more crapzu than anything else.

I was just tyring to make people smile.

And I wasn't trying to sell them here.

I've never been so insulted.

And don't ever offer me a spelling correction again, unless I ask for it.


----------



## miniwhinny (Dec 13, 2009)

Love and hugs,

your pups are totally adorable









.

I know that you just came to share the joy of your fuzzy little ones, not mislead, not claim they are going to win Crufts...just share the fuzz and that was obvious in your post



You never ever said they were purebred - you just shared your babies



.

I'm sorry that you're act was met with such reactions.

Even if they were purebred I think a private PM would be a way nicer method of teaching about the breed than a public attack of "mine's better than yours".

Guess it's time "Bambi" did the rounds again.


----------



## Jill (Dec 13, 2009)

So many times mixed breed puppies are represented as purebred and these were held out as "Shih-Tzu" puppies. I didn't mean to hurt your feelings but also stand by what I said (which was not rude or mean). If you bred them intentionally, I'm not sure why you'd be upset that anyone would notice they are not purebred.

As for a spelling correction... I'm not the one that pointed out the forum catches curse words and as a long time owner and enthusiast of shih-tzu dogs, I found it was an opporunity to tell you something important to know as a breeder of "shih-tzu ish" dogs.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry Yankee Minis! For some reason, the first post says on my computer that they are "Shih-Tzu" puppies! I guess I took that for thinking that they are "shih-tzu" puppies. They are totally adorable puppies as everybody says. They look healthy and sweet! I guess I mis-read the first post in some way.


----------



## Connie P (Dec 13, 2009)

Your puppies are absolutely adorable. I can almost smell that puppy breath from here.






Thank you so much for sharing your precious babies. I just love puppies of any breed...................


----------



## yankee_minis (Dec 13, 2009)

Jill, you acted like I was purposely trying to deceive. That makes me very upset because that would never ever be my approach to anything. It is inconceivable to me to misrepresent something and just as inconceivable to do in public what you did.

Sometimes all we have is our reputation. I take that very seriously. I am a very honest person and treat people the way I would want to be treated.

My fault for abbreviating the whole lineage thing. I didn't think it was important.

I just can't believe you went to so much trouble to discredit me and the puppies.

p.s. these are not my dogs. They belong to my daughter. I just get to enjoy them and take pictures.


----------



## barnbum (Dec 13, 2009)

Tracy--what great photos!! I always look at puppy pics--and these are fabulous. You're awesome with a camera!!

Sigh--there's nothing like a puppy.


----------



## chandab (Dec 13, 2009)

OMG, they are just so cute. I'm not a big fan of little dogs, but who doesn't love puppy pictures. And, its amazing what the forum filters.


----------



## yankee_minis (Dec 14, 2009)

Well I'm sorry that this thread was altered. Some things were said here that were totally uncalled for and I defended myself. They were removed. I don't know why, but can suspect it was because of who said it in the beginning.

I didn't swear and was not inappropriate when I spoke up against this person. I simply defended myself against someone who I thought questioned my integrity.

I am very disappointed. It seems some people can say anything they want and their stuff gets left up unless someone objects to their comments and then the posts get removed.

Maybe a moderator can pm me and tell me how this happened.

This is the back porch and hot topics are warned about and should be safe to stay.


----------



## miniwhinny (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm not a mod but I bet I can answer.

Jill said some pretty upsetting things about your puppies and you as a breeder and I bet she regretted it and asked for the posts to be removed so no one could see what she said.

One of my posts that responded to what she'd said was also removed. I never said anything bad in it other than say it was rude and mention her name - probably why it was removed.

Oh well, at least no one else can see the accusations made against you and your puppies.

...who by the way are STILL way too adorable


----------

